# Problema con fuente de torre de sonido Energy System.



## EA4GV (Jul 10, 2016)

Saludos a todos.


Tengo una torre de sonido Energy System que integra un módulo receptor de FM, bluetooth y reproductor de MP3 y otro módulo amplificador de sonido stereo con dos TDA2030 que integra una fuente de alimentación conmutada.

El esquema de la fuente de alimentación es parecido (no igual) al siguiente:






El problema es que la fuente no arranca al accionar el interruptor de potencia pero si lo hace si toco con la punta del destornillador los pines 2 (VDD - tensión de alimentación), 4 (SEN - sensor de corriente) o 7(FB - tensión de realimentación) del controlador PWM CR6850T. Una vez que ha arrancado la fuente todo funciona correctamente incluso si apago dejando el equipo en "stanby" pero sin llegar a interrumpir la alimentación de la red eléctrica.

Pienso que el problema puede ser del controlador PWM (CR6850T) pero no estoy seguro. Por otro lado no localizo en el mercado dicho integrado y no consigo encontrar ningún equivalente.

Agradecería mucho cualquier ayuda u orientación.


Un abrazo,
Javier.


----------



## zopilote (Jul 10, 2016)

Tienes que medir el condensador de 47 uf  y cambiar el opto 817.


----------



## ninodeves (Jul 11, 2016)

dices que si tocas con la punta del destornillador cualquiera de esos pines arranca,mira a ver si alguna pista esta rota o desoldada debajo de ese IC1.


----------



## miguelus (Jul 11, 2016)

Buenos días.

El arranque de la Fuente se realiza por medio de R2, R3 y C3 de 22µF, esto provoca un pequeño retardo en el encendido de la FA (el tiempo que tarda en cargarse C3)

Debido al "extrés" y con el tiempo, estos Componentes, las Resistencias, tienden a subir mucho de valor y el  Condensador a secarse.

Revisa esos tres Componentes (o mejor cámbiaselos), el Condensador C3, ponlo de una tensión de trabajo mayor, pe. 100V.

PD.

Bustarviejo es un bonito pueblo de la Sierra norte de Madrid, tengo a una sobrina viviendo allí, incluso, ahora que ya estoy casi jubilado, he pensado en irme a vivir allí 

Sal U2


----------



## EA4GV (Jul 11, 2016)

Muchas gracias a los tres por vuestro interés.

Hasta el fin de semana no dispondré de tiempo para meterle mano, ya os contaré...

Efectivamente "Miguelus", Bustarviejo es un hermoso lugar para vivir. ¡Lo mismo conozco a tu sobrina!, en cualquier caso estaría encantado  de invitarte a un café o a lo que se tercie cuando vengas por aquí.


Un saludo.


----------



## miguelus (Jul 12, 2016)

EA4GV dijo:


> Muchas gracias a los tres por vuestro interés.
> 
> Hasta el fin de semana no dispondré de tiempo para meterle mano, ya os contaré...
> 
> ...



Buenos días.

Se acepta ese café 

Mi sobrina reparte las cartas por Busta y alrededores. 

Sal U2


----------



## EA4GV (Jul 12, 2016)

Miguelus, te he enviado en un mensaje privado mi número de teléfono para tomarnos ese café cuando quieras.

Un abrazo.


----------

